# Rocky boots



## glynr329 (Sep 16, 2017)

I will never buy a pair of Rocky boots again. Had a regular pair sole came apart. Now my snake boots soles are falling off at beginning of hunting season . I bought a pair of cheap boots from Walmart about 3 years ago. I wear them all the time working at property not a problem with them and they have been through a lot. As a matter of fact I have never had sole come off boots. Okay I feel better...lol


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 17, 2017)

That's why I quit buying them about 10 yrs ago.

Danners for the win.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 18, 2017)

I've had my rocky snake boots going on 3 years, the snap at the top broke off and they're certainly scuffed but (knock on wood) they've been some of the best I've owned, and are still water "resistant"


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 18, 2017)

You would have to catch me stopped at a redlight to throw them things in the back of my truck.  Won't own another pair. First snake boots I bought 12 years ago. Held up for around 3 years,comfortable and waterproof . Have owned 3-4 pair since and had problems with every one of them. One pair the sole just disentergrated. You could rub a hole in them with your finger down to the insole, one year old. I tried their warranty department with a pair of snake boots that got my feet wet walking thru a pasture first time. It was a joke. Unless their rubber, your gonna get wet feet.  I bought and wore Lacrosse rubber snake boots last year, their dry rotted this year and useless. I have a old pair of muck "Woodey Armour" that are probally 9-10 years old with chaps, they are heavy but hold up. I've walked the camo off them and their still going. Rocky = Junk.  Now I feel better too


----------



## rip18 (Sep 18, 2017)

Unfortunately, this sounds like a common problem...

I haven't bought a pair of Rocky's since 1991; I swore then that if the company didn't back what they sold, that I'd never knowingly give them another dollar...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=462445

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=122653

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=94530

Pretty sad how often this refrain shows up...


----------



## BeerThirty (Sep 18, 2017)

I have owned two pair with mixed reviews.  

One pair was a super insulated pack boot, had an insert.  They performed well for about 7-yrs, and eventually the rubber just started to dry-rot and separate from the upper leather.  I'd say I got my $$$ worth on these.

The other pair was a lighter insulated, gore-tex variety.  The rubber soles started peeling away from the rest of the boot within 3-yrs.  Very disappointed with these.  You spend $175 on a pair of boots and only use them during hunting season, just expected them to last longer.

The last few years I have been giving rubber boots a try, Lacrosse Alpha Burly Pro's with 1600g insulation.  Have to say, I was very skeptical about rubber boots, thought they would tear or leak easily, but I have abused them pretty good for 3-yrs and they are still going strong...

For the record, I do maintain my boots with the appropriate leather/rubber conditioners..


----------



## cam88 (Sep 18, 2017)

Glad I looked at this thread cause I was going to buy me a pair of Rocky hunting boots.


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 18, 2017)

I love georgia boots....had a single pair for 5 years.

Good boots!


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 18, 2017)

maybe I just got lucky lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 18, 2017)

Rockys used to be good, but the last pair I bought fell apart in a short time. I usually buy Danners now.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 18, 2017)

I got my moneys worth out of the last pair that I owned. They were $30.00 snake boots from a liquidation place in Tenn. Got three years @ two months per year so I figure they lasted six months. I've never owned a pair of Rocky Boots that I was satisfied with. I have owned my last pair unless I find another $30.00 pair. That is all they are worth in my mind.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Sep 21, 2017)

*Rocky is now owned by Georgia Boots*

Ive been wearing Rocky Outback boots since the mid to late 90's. Never had a problem with any of them and until I do that's all ill ever wear. Ive never had any other boots made by them so I cant comment on those. I buy the Outback 2 pair at the time in case they quit making them.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 21, 2017)

I had one pair of Rockies back around 2002 when I was building houses.  They were falling apart within 6 months, complete junk.  I switched to Irish Setter/Redwing and have been happy.

I did buy a pair of Rocky snake boots this year when Dick's had a one day sale for ~$85.  Theyre still practically brand new so we will see.  Based on what i'm reading sounds like I should have just bought the irish setter snake boots?


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 21, 2017)

I have owned several pairs of Georgia Boot and was satisfied with them. I decided to never buy another pair when I found that Rocky had purchased the company.


----------



## russton (Jan 18, 2018)

I remember that I had soles fall off. Won't buy them again.


----------



## triple play (Jan 18, 2018)

I also wear rocky outbacks. 3-4 pair without any problems what so ever. Those lacrosse rubber boots are another story however-never again.


----------



## marathon (Jan 18, 2018)

I must have gotten lucky with my rocky's. I've had a pair of pro hunters for 20+ years. Only wear them for hunting tho. The soles have the old round cleats, man you can climb the side of a muddy bank like nobody's business. They're still waterproof and keep my feet plenty warm. Maybe they were made a lot better back then.


----------



## Bigmonk96 (Jan 19, 2018)

I only owned 1 pair  -- bottoms came apart after 6/7 months -- tried to repair with "hot glue" but only made it one more trip,before I threw them in the trash -- never again


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jan 19, 2018)

I purchased these Rocky boots at a local retailer yesterday to go with my Santa attire.  They retail for 149.99 and I paid 59.99.  I got home around 5:30 yesterday and I wore them until I went to bed after midnight.  I could not believe how comfortable they felt.  They appear to be well made and since I'll only be wearing them 2 months out of the year I hope they will last a long time.


----------



## blt152 (Jan 19, 2018)

I use to live in Ohio and made several trips over the years to the Rocky showroom store in Nelsonville, Ohio to buy boots. In the day Rocky’s were the boots to have. I’m sorry to say but when production went overseas so did the quality and it never came back. I have a pair of the 800gram thinsulate boots that I bought from an Amish salvage store that were from the old factory. These boots still function as they should with no visible breaking down of the boot. I had a pair of Rocky knee high rubber boots and a pair of Rocky Rattler Snake Boots that the soles plum fell off both of them. That was enough for me to quit buying and promoting the Rocky brand.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 19, 2018)

One of the soles on my high-dollar Gore-Tex Rocky Boots was halfway off by the third year. I tried the hot glue repair method but didn't get everything tucked in just right and they were too lumpy to wear after that. Ditched them.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 19, 2018)

MX5's Soles appear to be stitched on. Mine were not.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2018)

For hunting I`m wearing Chippewa all leather snakeboots in warm weather and LL Bean boots in cold weather. Never had a single problem out of either brand.


----------



## specialk (Jan 19, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> For hunting I`m wearing Chippewa all leather snakeboots in warm weather and LL Bean boots in cold weather. Never had a single problem out of either brand.



ll bean here too nic.....good boots.....


----------



## Bigmonk96 (Jan 20, 2018)

After reading this post,I ordered me a pair of the LL Bean,non-insulated -- after much,much,much reading !!!!! I ordered 1 size smaller than my regular shoes / sneakers ( sure hoping they fit^^) which was recommended by almost all the feedback,I read__ thanks, Monk


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2018)

Bigmonk96 said:


> After reading this post,I ordered me a pair of the LL Bean,non-insulated -- after much,much,much reading !!!!! I ordered 1 size smaller than my regular shoes / sneakers ( sure hoping they fit^^) which was recommended by almost all the feedback,I read__ thanks, Monk





Those are about like the ones I have, except mine are the 100th year anniversary boot. Mine are 12 inches high and also uninsulated too. With poly liners and Merino wool socks, my feet stay warm and dry.


----------



## Bigmonk96 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nic, that's  good to hear -- did you get a size smaller than your normal shoe size ?? ( that was my major concern* )


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2018)

Bigmonk96 said:


> Nic, that's  good to hear -- did you get a size smaller than your normal shoe size ?? ( that was my major concern* )



I did, and they worked out fine. If they don`t you can send them back for another size. LL Bean has really good customer service.


----------



## ninjaneer (Jan 22, 2018)

I had a pair of Rocky gore-tex a few years ago that the soles just deteriorated sitting in my house.  Very little actual wear on them as  my schedule didn't allow.  Replaced with Bargain Cave Danners from Cabelas and they are seeing a lot of use and holding up great.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jan 22, 2018)

Danners and Beans.


----------



## jlwpapa (Dec 16, 2022)

*Re: Rocky Boots RKS0369 Waterproof Broadhead EX Mns 10.5W Realtree Edge*
Does anyone know if these run true to size? I normally wear a 10W boot but I have a pair of 10.5W Rocky Cornhusker RKS0465 Boots that I need to wear really thick socks or even doubling up, so any suggestions with the Rocky RKS0369's? Thanks for your help.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 16, 2022)

jlwpapa said:


> *Re: Rocky Boots RKS0369 Waterproof Broadhead EX Mns 10.5W Realtree Edge*
> Does anyone know if these run true to size? I normally wear a 10W boot but I have a pair of 10.5W Rocky Cornhusker RKS0465 Boots that I need to wear really thick socks or even doubling up, so any suggestions with the Rocky RKS0369's? Thanks for your help.


Yeah, I'd re-read this thread and buy something other than rocky boots.


----------



## jlwpapa (Dec 16, 2022)

Yes I understand, but these Rocky Cornhuskers have been perfect, no problems whatsoever, so maybe I got a pair that was made during the week and not on a Monday or Friday (LOL)!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 16, 2022)

jlwpapa said:


> Yes I understand, but these Rocky Cornhuskers have been perfect, no problems whatsoever, so maybe I got a pair that was made during the week and not on a Monday or Friday (LOL)!


Ok.  I have wide feet.  13w.  The rockys fit my flippers pretty well.  They came in a wide size.  I obviously like that part.  I thought they could been a little wider but the 13 part was dead-on. 

I thought mine were pretty cool too.  I didn't understand what the "deal" was until my sole completely detached underfoot.  

I had to walk sock footed through the wet, cold woods.

When I got back to the truck, the sole on the other boot completely came off too when I was pulling it from my foot.  Straight into the trash, all of it including the ruined sock(s).

I hope your story ends differently.  I told my self if that would have happened the fall before that when I was at 10,000 elevation elk hunting it could have been horrible getting back to camp.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Dec 17, 2022)

Wow.  

A 6-year old post get's revived.



I owned one pair of Rocky boots.

They were very comfortable, but the soles came unglued from the uppers within 12 months.    

They were also supposed to be waterproof, but water soaked though them the first time I wore them when I was out in the rain all day long.




I probably won't buy anymore unless I find a pair of lightweight hiking boots for $19.95, that I will, basically, use as sneakers.


I wear American-made Danner's almost everyday now.    They are expensive, but I'm keeping Americans employed, and for 3 years now, I haven't had to suffer through a day with wet socks.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 18, 2022)

I bought a pair of Rocky waterproof boots many years ago.
They were very comfortable and the very first time I wore them I shot a deer that ran across a 20 yard wide ,ankle deep creek. I waded across with some trepidation but my feet stayed totally dry.
They kept my feet dry and warm for several years and were still in very good shape.
One day after a scouting trip I stopped at a restaurant for some lunch before heading home. As I walked back to the truck, my feet started feeling funny like walking over something. My soles were shredding rubber in big chunks, I drove home in my socks.
I understand they got much worse after that.
I have been wearing Irish Setter Vaprtrek waterproof boots for the last 4 seasons and they are still going strong.
Built like a running shoe, lightweight and comfortable. I have stepped in water crossing a creek or in wet tall grass and stayed dry.
I wear them until it gets into the 30's and switch to my Mucks.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 18, 2022)

jlwpapa said:


> Yes I understand, but these Rocky Cornhuskers have been perfect, no problems whatsoever, so maybe I got a pair that was made during the week and not on a Monday or Friday (LOL)!


Do u have a pic of your boots.


----------

